# Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (RS4)



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Looking to see what the weight is of the 18 inch Audi TT ALMS EDITION wheels are? These are basically the same wheels as the Audi RS4...


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (CapeGLS)*

Anyone???


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (CapeGLS)*

Can anyone answer this??


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (CapeGLS)*

I am supprised that no-one knows....
How about the REPLICA'S.... Many people have these.... someone must know about them!!??


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (CapeGLS)*

HELLO???? CAN ANYONE HELP ME!!!???


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (CapeGLS)*

WEIGHT REQUEST!!!!


----------



## mriedel (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (CapeGLS)*

Try posting this question at audiworld.com


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (CapeGLS)*

Make friends with an audi dealer ... bring a scale ... have a party.
Then post your results and others will toast your initiative


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (mriedel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mriedel* »_Try posting this question at audiworld.com

NO- There are AUDI drivers on this forum.

_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_Make friends with an audi dealer ... bring a scale ... have a party.
Then post your results and others will toast your initiative









NOT HAPPENING- I have been the only one to bump this thread in 15 days.. If I ever find out, NO-ONE is going to know.... BTW: Thanks for the useless bump! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_BTW: Thanks for the useless bump! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
You're welcome ... now you'll never know with that display of toolishness







'
How hard is it to stand on a scale with and without the wheel and do the math?
Edit:

_Quote, originally posted by *mriedel* »_ 
Try posting this question at audiworld.com	

_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_NO- There are AUDI drivers on this forum.

Huh?







No Audi drivers on *AUDI*world.com
























_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 9:43 PM 9-20-2004_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_You're welcome ... now you'll never know with that display of toolishness







'
How hard is it to stand on a scale with and without the wheel and do the math?
Edit:
Huh?







No Audi drivers on *AUDI*world.com






















_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 9:43 PM 9-20-2004_


I will explain it better, since you can not grasp the words that I typed.
No- (take a pause) THERE ARE AUDI DRIVERS ON THIS FORUM...
Toolishness: Ok, thanks for openly bashing me.. Against forum rules... Sorry buddy, but your post was a useless BUMP.. If I had the wheels, I would hop right onto a scale...
How many dealers will allow you to just WEIGHT TT ALMS wheels.. (oh btw: they are hard to come by) secondly, to order one from a dealership would be stupid.. Since you can find them cheaper elsewhere... And it would be a special order and most dealerships are not just going to order 1.. So I would be pissing away over $1,000 if they were to heavy... CORRECT???


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (CapeGLS)*

Thanks for quoting the forum guidelines. I've read them before, and have been around long enough to respect them. Your approach to my previous post in this thread drew my admittedly reactionary response.
Useless bump? Since no-one had responded in 15 days, my intent was only to suggest working with a dealer to try to determine the weight. If they didn't have one available, I'm sure someone at Audi has the specifications for this wheel. Don't share this information if you don't want to ... but don't expect others to bend over backwards to help you in the future if you take this approach.
Good luck.


_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 7:50 AM 9-21-2004_


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS*

Instead of bickering why don't you just call a local dealership and ask them? They have all the specs.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

Or spend 5min on audiworld.com ... it was pretty easy to find posts about the replica wheel weights, and annecdotal posts about the OEM weights being similar. Let me know if you have trouble finding them ... perhaps I'll post the links for you.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v* »_Instead of bickering why don't you just call a local dealership and ask them? They have all the specs.

Maybe dealerships, specificly the ones I have talked too.. DONT WANT TO HELP.. Which leads me to here.
I am sorry to be seen to be mistaken about the usefullness of this forum. I guess I should go and see AUDIWORLD.. They have more helpfull people on there... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (CapeGLS)*

Could be your approach.
I'll give you a head start ....
Audi RS4 "Style" Wheel Weights:
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/873510.phtml
Achtung Replica 18" RS4 Wheels:
http://forums.audiworld.com/a4/msgs/1404259.phtml
RS4 Replica Weights:
http://forums.audiworld.com/a4...phtml
.... you're welcome.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (f1forkvr6)*

Thank you very much... To answer my own question OEM wheels ~28.8 lbs


----------



## dasvettemeister (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Thank you very much... To answer my own question OEM wheels ~28.8 lbs

Dude, you're such a tool. People were trying to help you and you were a ****. From MA, huh? Shocker.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (dasvettemeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasvettemeister* »_
Dude, you're such a tool. People were trying to help you and you were a ****. From MA, huh? Shocker.









WOW.. thank you.... YOUR A TOOL for posting in here... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dasvettemeister (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
WOW.. thank you.... YOUR A TOOL for posting in here... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

What are you, 19-20 I'm guessing. Be nice or I'll have your mommy spank you.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_Could be your approach.
I'll give you a head start ....
.

ayup


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (dasvettemeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasvettemeister* »_
What are you, 19-20 I'm guessing. Be nice or I'll have your mommy spank you.

Thats it.... By standing up and speaking in a very similar tone, I am percieved as 19-20.. That makes alot of sence!!!








So I couldnt find the information on this forum... After 15 days someone tells me to check another forum... well thanks for the help.... All in all I am happy that he did just finally post it on here. Since no-one ovbiously had no answer! The answer is now on here...
If everyone didn't act silly on this thread, it wouldnt be full of garbage.
Yes I am immature, thank you for pointing that out... Do you want a cookie,prize... How about a VWVORTEX AWARD for pointing out stupidity... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dasvettemeister (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (CapeGLS)*

I'm not JUST pointing out your lack of maturity. That I can deal with. You are also rude, plain and simple. Not needed on a forum where we are all here for the same reason: the love of the car. See where I'm coming from? Also, you did not speak in a tone "similar" as you put it to ANYONE else. You decided to be a puke and people responded to that. Lack of maturity is excusable, stupidity is not.


----------



## mriedel (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: Weight Request::: OEM AUDI TT ALMS (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_NO- There are AUDI drivers on this forum.
NOT HAPPENING- I have been the only one to bump this thread in 15 days.. If I ever find out, NO-ONE is going to know.... BTW: Thanks for the useless bump! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I've had really good luck with folks at audiworld helping me answer questions regarding aduis that folks here did not know the answer to. 
Passat B5 = (A4+A6)/2








Seriously, there's a lot of good people over there who know A LOT about the 1.8T motor, tuning, performance, etc. Biggest difference is our cousins over there focus on Audi specifics - hence my recommendation you go there for your Audi specific request. Thought you'd have better luck. The only reason you didn't get a response here was that no one knew the answer....
On another note, I'll check if there is a specific wheel weight thread on the wheels and tires forum. I know Eric from tire rack has posted quite a few weights. If not, I'll start one.


----------

